
The Stripes Programming Language - obilgic
http://danilo.lekoits.com/Stripes/
======
ironlady
If I'm going to pick a new programming language I want to know a bit more than
"easy" "c style" and "built in node" (that last bit is terrifying).

What about telling me about your compiler, or why you thought we needed
another language and how this solves the problem?

~~~
nine_k
I'd like larger snippets and a few key concepts listed on the (clearly
promotional, purpose-built) web site.

So far they say:

Dynamic & static type-checking, when you need it.

Functional programming, comes with the standard library.

Percentages, automatically converted to decimals.

Constant variables, completely immutable.

Mass variable creation, easy creation of many variables.

Clean syntax, organized code.

Small, 80kb minified.

They also offer a book on the language (a free book, afaict).

